# Escaped taipan... In Sweden???



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

'Missing snake' note rattles Malmö residents - The Local

(the original in Swedish is Planerar ormrazzia | Nyheter | Aftonbladet)

Note the following in the story (is it a hoax?):

"The note described the snake as "a teenager" which hadn't yet fully developed its venomous potential, and urged anyone who may have seen it to contact a veterinarian or emergency services."

A teenage (less) venomous snake??? Not realising its full potential (cough cough).

Maybe this doubles up as a warning in Mr Edward's thread of wanting exports of live reptiles from Australia - if it is true, and this person paid $5000 for his taipan... well, it's just escaped...

Note comment number three:

"Doesn't anybody have a pet mongoose?" 

(gold)


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow I cant wait until the day when a reporter will actually get their facts straight when they write an article about a reptile.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Wow I cant wait until the day when a reporter will actually get their facts straight when they write an article about a reptile.


 
Well, you might have to wait.... tho the reporting wasn't as bad as some of the comments...


----------



## MathewB (Apr 5, 2011)

Wouldn't that snake die pretty quickly? Unless it found a heat source


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Wouldn't that snake die pretty quickly? Unless it found a heat source


 
When you live in a cold climate country like Sweden, you have heat sources!!!







Is ready to meet the snake...


----------



## MathewB (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahaha nice pic


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 5, 2011)

Burmese pythons in the Everglades? Inland Tai's in the Swiss alps? Has the world gone tipsy turvy?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, You wouldn't think an escaped Inland Taipan would last very long in the -20 degree climate.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Burmese pythons in the Everglades? Inland Tai's in the Swiss alps? Has the world gone tipsy turvy?


 
My GF isn't too happy with that comment... Sweden - Switzerland... Different places  

Though... Yes... Taipans roaming in 10'C Sweden.... Quite unusual I'd say!



Mighty_Moose said:


> Yeah, You wouldn't think an escaped Inland Taipan would last very long in the -20 degree climate.


 
It nearly reached 10'C there the other day... Balmy weather.... If the snake remained indoors - which it would - it would find plenty of warm areas... Food??? Not so sure about.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sorry Slim6y I realised after I posted that it probably should have Swedish. 
The Swiss and Swedes are practically like NSW & QLD anyway aren't they? jokes


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Sorry Slim6y I realised after I posted that it probably should have Swedish.
> The Swiss and Swedes are practically like NSW & QLD anyway aren't they? jokes


 
You're forgiven


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 6, 2011)

newspapers dont get there facts right here in Australia where these snakes come from what hope do you think swedish newspapers would have it right?


----------



## Fanden (Apr 6, 2011)

To be honest i think its a hoax . There are very few inland taipans in Sweden and they do cost a lot last time i saw one for sale it was $2k . ths is not a snake you will find easily so i would think the few that have these keep them secure and are serious .

But then again there is always a idiot or it was a late April fools day joke


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 6, 2011)

slim6y said:


> It nearly reached 10'C there the other day... Balmy weather.... If the snake remained indoors - which it would - it would find plenty of warm areas... Food??? Not so sure about.


 Oh, last time I spoke to my mate in Sweeden it was around -20, mind you that was a month or two ago. (Not to mention different region obviously)


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Wow I cant wait until the day when a reporter will actually get their facts straight when they write an article about a reptile.


 
Best comment ever... Sadly in the US this will never happen ever.. As Americans prefer to be "entertained" by the media than get accurate but less "dramatic and exciting" information. Don't know what the situation is in Australia but in the US you can forget about any accurate factual reporting.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 8, 2011)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Burmese pythons in the Everglades? Inland Tai's in the Swiss alps? Has the world gone tipsy turvy?



Don't forget the escaped baby cobra in new york city! Was hoping it would make its way to wall street and get some of them


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 8, 2011)

It surely just wanted to see this so I don't blame the Taipan one bit for wanting to escape.







No offense to anyone that is British....quote came with the gif


----------



## slim6y (Apr 8, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> It surely just wanted to see this so I don't blame the Taipan one bit for wanting to escape.
> 
> 
> No offense to anyone that is British....quote came with the gif


 
That's just a stereotype.... Not all taipans are looking for hot chicks...


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 8, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> It surely just wanted to see this so I don't blame the Taipan one bit for wanting to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I understand what old Adolf was on about now. The whole world woulda been full of hotties if he succeeded


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 10, 2011)

mmafan555 said:


> Don't know what the situation is in Australia but in the US you can forget about any accurate factual reporting.


 
Trust me its the same here. Someone got bitten by a Red Belly Black Snake so the reporter claimed it was 2m long. I saw a picture of it and it was under 1m long.
They make it sound as scary as possible. When my mum got bitten by a whipsnake channel 7 wanted to do a story about it! She wasnt even envenomated!


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 10, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Trust me its the same here. Someone got bitten by a Red Belly Black Snake so the reporter claimed it was 2m long. I saw a picture of it and it was under 1m long.
> They make it sound as scary as possible. When my mum got bitten by a whipsnake channel 7 wanted to do a story about it! She wasnt even envenomated!



The red belly in that video is over a metre mate. Watch the video.
Fangs for the lift: Snake shock for driver | News.com.au


----------



## MathewB (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow Channel 7, I would have done it and tried to educate the people! I probably would have failed horribly though


----------

